# Livery North East Glasgow



## meganzac (12 December 2017)

Would there be any interest in full livery in this area? Small yard , ample grazing.


----------



## Xtra (15 December 2017)

i would think so . can you pm me more details please?


----------



## Silver Connemara (2 March 2018)

I know a really nice yard called Alieanie livery up in campsie glen- this may be too far- but has great hacking and has good grazing and all year turn out. Horses are brought in at night in winter


----------



## Caol Ila (18 March 2018)

Yes, depending on facilities.


----------



## Lajc91 (19 March 2018)

I would definitely be interested but would love the option of part livery too! Can you send me details? Thanks


----------



## Lajc91 (19 March 2018)

Silver Connemara said:



			I know a really nice yard called Alieanie livery up in campsie glen- this may be too far- but has great hacking and has good grazing and all year turn out. Horses are brought in at night in winter
		
Click to expand...

Is this the yard that used to be campsie Glen?


----------

